# (Required/Recommendable) Optional Installs Post-Install



## poorandunlucky (Nov 5, 2017)

Hullo  0/

say...  I just installed FreeBSD on my laptop (Dell Precision M6500 w/ ATI FirePro M7820) after many years just running it in Hyper-V, but mostly keeping in touch with my OpenWRT DNS server I keep running, and this is the first time I run it as my main OS since the KMS video drivers/kernel modules were written...  One day I got sick of looking at things through binoculars with a horizontal stretch, and went away until that storm blew over...  I had to reset Winderps, and I figured that while I was at it, might as well give FreeBSD another go, see what happens, partially because the time investment to use my computer again was about the same with binary packages, but also because in the future, it would make this (having to reset my OS) either not a thing anymore, or even if I let it get out of hand, so much faster and easier to restore all my configuration and even settings, so the investment of time and potential rewards made it very much worth it to give it a go, and so far, I haven't been disappointed!

Now this was a trial run from the getgo, it's quite possible I just wipe it all, and rebuild my pools, and re-install everything from scratch, but it's also possible I just maintain it into the final shape I want to give it before actually going for a final clean install, if at all.

So I built a lot of software, and installed a lot of binary packages - it's a bit of a mashup there, and I'll take this into another thread, but I just wanted to mention this...

Through experimenting with various desktop environments, I ended-up having to install clover, for OpenGL support on my ATI/AMD card, and in fact, after installing it, E stopped complaining about lack of OpenGL hardware support, and KDE4 started pumping 60 fps through hardware-accelerated pathways, and I while I don't feel it's quite there yet, my question is a bit broader...

Like, besides OpenGL, are there any other things that I could assume are already provided as dependencies, or along/as part of other things, that aren't, or things I'd definitely want to install for a desktop use/installation?

Like, there's the obvious, and I've got X, and PulseAudio working well, now OpenGL through Clover, NTFS through Fuse-NTFS, but what else do I want?  What would you recommend?  What do you consider essential that are parts of the OS that you'd have to install separately if you re-installed FreeBSD from scratch tomorrow?  What's on _your_ list?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 5, 2017)

lookat; nano; evince; ...


----------

